
Facebook open sources DensePose - ingve
https://research.fb.com/facebook-open-sources-densepose/
======
black_puppydog
I wonder how they arrived at Creative Commons' CC-BY-NC as the license. These
licenses are not meant for code but for artwork, right? I recently noticed the
same with the FastPhotoStyle code [1] by NVidia, so I'm wondering if there is
something that draws their legal departments to this license?

EDIT: Creative Commons actually _discourage_ the use of their licenses for
code [2].

[1]:
[https://github.com/NVIDIA/FastPhotoStyle](https://github.com/NVIDIA/FastPhotoStyle)

[2]: [https://creativecommons.org/faq/#can-i-apply-a-creative-
comm...](https://creativecommons.org/faq/#can-i-apply-a-creative-commons-
license-to-software)

------
gnat
"real-time approach for mapping all human pixels of 2D RGB images to a 3D
surface-based model of the body."

"Our work shows that one can efficiently compute dense correspondences between
2D RGB images and 3D surface models for the human body. Unlike common works in
human pose estimation that operate with 10 or 20 human joints (wrists, elbows,
etc), this work accounts for the entirety of the human body, defined in terms
more than 5000 nodes. The resulting speed and accuracy of our system
accelerates connections with augmented and virtual reality. Earlier works on
this problem would require computation in the order of minutes, initialization
by an external system e.g. for human joint localization, while being
particularly brittle. DensePose operates at multiple frames per second on a
single GPU and can handle tens or even hundreds of humans simultaneously."

GitHub:
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/DensePose](https://github.com/facebookresearch/DensePose)

------
nelsonic
_Why_ does facebook _need_ this...?

Does it further their _mission_ (statement) to " _bring the world closer
together_ "?
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10154944663901634](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10154944663901634)

Or is this a sophisticated way of tracking/analysing what people are doing in
their personal videos so that Facebook can target people with more Ads?

